# I'm Back!



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

A heart attack put me on the sideline but I'm back! Thanks to a random email from pier and surf to get my fat backside on the water again!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad your doing better. Heart attacks can be scary things.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

yep


----------



## Jessicatrump77 (Mar 14, 2019)

Welcome back


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad your healing.


----------

